# back at it again.....ianc



## iancc (Dec 4, 2020)

well been an interesting couple of years,  some modest sales....heartbreaking drops,  so upbeat on the future,  had 3300 domains in my portfolio......embarrassed to say I am back in the low xxx...certainly helps out on the renewals

must be some old domainer here

~ian


----------



## dancarls (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey Ian great to see you here!


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 4, 2020)

Ian! We’ve done some business over the years. Great to see you here *THUMBSUP*


----------



## iancc (Dec 4, 2020)

thanks, Dan......hope all is good and everyone safe

definitely got my azz shot off over the last couple of years....bleeding domains,  but figure instead of leaving my kids domains with renewals in my will.....I would see how the game is played these days,  

~ian


----------



## iancc (Dec 4, 2020)

good to virtually see you Jay......yes will dust myself off....its time for round 2.0...)


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 4, 2020)

ha, yes, I recognize that handle. Glad you found your way here.


----------



## domains (Dec 4, 2020)

Welcome, I remember you from dnf, that profile pic also looks familiar!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey, I see you found your way.


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 4, 2020)

You haven’t aged a bit...still look the same   *THUMBSUP* 


			
				iancc said:
			
		

> good to virtually see you Jay......yes will dust myself off....its time for round 2.0...)


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 4, 2020)

I was going to say.... he has not aged a day  *DRINK*


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 5, 2020)

Welcome to dn


----------



## iancc (Dec 5, 2020)

thanks for the invite,  nice to connect again..........better update my profile pic......


----------



## theinvestor__ (Dec 5, 2020)

Welcome [notify]iancc[/notify]


----------

